# Dates for 8th Semi-Annual Unofficial Shark Tourney and Campout???



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Spring is almost here! Looked up the full moon dates, and full moon lands on the weekend of April 6-8th, and May 4th-6th.

April is still a little chilly for camping out on Mcree, May is a perfect month.

Would like your guys input as far as what dates seem to be more favorable, and most importantly, if anyone knows of any other events going on either of those weekends that would conflict. Blues shows, other fishing tourneys...etc. 

Lookin forward to another good time!:thumbup:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Would like to participate, but may head up to NC for the first week of april. better half has suggested it for a birthday present. I vote for MAY

TRP


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

May might work out better for us!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Never been to this. What are some of the details on the festivities that usually take place?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Here ya go. Just put up the new post for it. It's now Official, (Unooicial) Ha ha

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/8th-semi-annual-unofficial-shark-tourney-campout-may-4th-109469/#post831421


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/PermitList.asp
Is this the right permit that we need to get?


----------



## Trophyhusband (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a blast. I've got a good team name if I'me free that weekend.


----------

